
Gnomedex Rumor: Adobe in Talks to Buy Yahoo - tomh
http://truemors.nowpublic.com/?p=32102
======
tlrobinson
I would take any rumor that appears on Truemors with a grain of salt.

~~~
trickjarrett
I don't believe anything I see on the site until it's corroborated by other
reliable sources.

~~~
thwarted
It would be easier, faster, and less of a waste of time to just use the more
reliable sources to begin with. It is for this reason that I'm surprised that
truemors still gets mentioned. TMZ is more accurate, I bet.

